# Tomorrow Is THE Day



## Lindy (Mar 5, 2009)

Well tomorrow morning I get to sit in front of aPanel and explain why this is a viable business with a strong outlook for the future.  If they approve me then I move into Stage 2 of the Self Employment Program and get paid a living allowance for another 10 1/2 months so I can put all the earnings of the business back into the business.  I am beyond nervous and my grand opening is only a week away and oh yeah full panic has set in......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Please keep your fingers crossed for me......


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 5, 2009)

Best of luck!  But i know you will do great.  Keeping you in my thoughts!!


----------



## heartsong (Mar 5, 2009)

*x*

i will keep my fingers crossed for you all day, lindy!  

if anyone deserves a break it's you!  you've worked hard, planned, researched and developed your product line.  you deserve this!

best of luck to you, dear soaping friend!

monet


----------



## IanT (Mar 5, 2009)

take a deep breath ! your going to do fine!! 

got faith in ya hunn! 
:*


----------



## Lindy (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks - I have an hour before I have to be there - so here I am relaxing.....I appreciate all of your support too - big time....


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 5, 2009)

GOOD LUCK LINDY!! (Though I think you are already there, or done now!)

Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## starduster (Mar 5, 2009)

*Tell me tell me*

Oh LindyI can'twait to hear how so very much they loved you to peices.
Mary x x x 
  :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Lindy!  Hope it goes well for ya!


----------



## Asil02 (Mar 5, 2009)

GOOD LUCK LINDY! Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## IanT (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah i want to know how it went!!


----------



## kwahlne (Mar 5, 2009)

Best of luck!  I am thinking about you!


----------



## starduster (Mar 5, 2009)

*Waiting*

I had a look around to see if there was any news from Lindy in the wee hours of the morning.Now I am thinking ,if it's a goverment body they might need two weeks or so just to reconvene and discuss.So now I think Poor Lindy , you must be in suspenders something awfull waiting.
 :shock:


----------



## topcat (Mar 5, 2009)

Just found your post, Lindy.  Yay you!  I am sure the panel will/did see the wonderful merit of your business and I know your vision for it's future is exciting and innovative....something that comes through every time you post here.  How could they not see it too?

So, is the next step consolidating your stocks of favourite recipes or evolving and creating new ones, or a little bit of both?  :wink: 

Tanya   :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone - your positive thought made them approve me - YAY!

Tanya - I plan on having a set group of soaps which will always be on hand as well as having some limited edition soaps which if they sell really well will become part of the regular line-up.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 5, 2009)

Best wishes! 

What an awesome program!


----------



## MsBien (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, what a great opportunity.  I hope the best for you, but really it seems like you won't need it.  You have it all thought out and planned well,  and I'm confident for you that it will work in your favor.

Stacie


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

8)


----------



## Lindy (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh wow - thank  you so much -


----------



## rszuba (Mar 6, 2009)

you're gonna do great kid!


----------

